# Banners and Post Ranks/Titles



## Ungoliant (Sep 1, 2018)

By popular demand:

*Post Ranks/Titles*

Post ranks/titles do not affect anything; they are just for vanity/prestige. The following titles require a minimum number of "useful" posts (in informational forums):

*Arachnopeon*: 0
*Arachnosquire*: 50
*Arachnoknight*: 150
*Arachnobaron*: 300
*Arachnolord*: 600
*Arachnodemon*: 666
*Arachnoangel*: 777
*Arachnoprince*: 1,000
*Arachnoking*: 2,000
*Arachnoemperor*: 3,500
*ArachnoGod*: 5,000
All other titles are custom titles (available to Arachnosupporters and Old Timers).

*Banners*

Additionally there are banners that indicate additional levels of support/account privileges:

*Old Timer*: registered for 10+ years and has made 50 or more "useful" posts (in informational forums)
*Active Member*: has made 15 "useful" posts (in informational forums) within the last 45 days
*Arachnosupporter*: has purchased the Arachnosupporter ($25) upgrade within the last year
*Arachnosupporter Plus*: has purchased the Arachnosupporter Plus upgrade ($50) within the last year
*Staff Member*: site administrator or moderator

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3 | Funny 1 | Helpful 3 | Useful 3 | Creative 1


----------



## MoranDisciple (Mar 31, 2019)

I seem to have unlocked the optimistic through lollipop emotes for no reason. Could a mod please explain why and how?


----------



## arachnidgill (Apr 1, 2019)

MoranDisciple said:


> I seem to have unlocked the optimistic through lollipop emotes for no reason. Could a mod please explain why and how?


You have Active Member status. You unlocked it by making 15 useful posts within 45 days. You can read more if you click on the Account Upgrades for your profile.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Helpful 1


----------

